# Another Service!



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Steve G. (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks very nice!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

nice job.. looks good having the pipe going through the wood instead of the brick foundation.

Never understood why they took the low road like that


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice work Ron. I would have given them one gfci, provided there wasnt another one 25 feet away.....:whistling2: two gfci's, two 1900, two 1/2" offsets, two breakers some wire = one big tub of Enfamile baby formula from Costco.....


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice work. I've got one that is very similar to this I'm about to do in a week or so.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

What I don't get is how they (looks like the existing SEU supplying the line side of the meters is the same size as what's leaving the meter and going into the panel) can use the same size cable feeding 2 meters. This is how the one I'm about to do looks. I'll take a few pics when I do it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

captkirk said:


> Nice work Ron. I would have given them one gfci, provided there wasnt another one 25 feet away.....:whistling2: two gfci's, two 1900, two 1/2" offsets, two breakers some wire = one big tub of Enfamile baby formula from Costco.....


 Proud Dad.:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

captkirk said:


> Nice work Ron. I would have given them one gfci, provided there wasnt another one 25 feet away.....:whistling2: two gfci's, two 1900, two 1/2" offsets, two breakers some wire = one big tub of Enfamile baby formula from Costco.....


What happened was there were 2 GFCI circuit breakers marked "bathroom" used for each 1st and 2nd floor bathroom. So instead of installing very expensive GFCI single pole circuit breakers I opted to install the devices and knockout two birds with one stone. However, the 2 bathroom circuits were never marked before taking them out of the old panel so we had to find them later. While identifying the panel, I saw that GFCI devices were already installed in the bathroom. But the boxes were already installed so that's why they got 2 GFCI's instead of just one. Hopefully, the people on the first floor won't "steal" from the 1st floor tenant. I'll probably put a blank on there before the inspection on Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Wheres the board with the meter on it. I love that thing......You could probably market those for guys like me that want one but never get around to making one....


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

steelersman said:


> What I don't get is how they (looks like the existing SEU supplying the line side of the meters is the same size as what's leaving the meter and going into the panel) can use the same size cable feeding 2 meters. This is how the one I'm about to do looks. I'll take a few pics when I do it.


Why does the riser amperage need to be larger than the conductors feeding the panel?

A 100 amp riser could feed a total of (6) 100 amp MB panels if you wanted to. 

Is it a good design? No...


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

captkirk said:


> Wheres the board with the meter on it. I love that thing......You could probably market those for guys like me that want one but never get around to making one....


Didn't make it to any of the pictures. It was there by front door leaning up against the handrail. It was a PITA moving the extension ladder all day to "bug-in" and then to other side to attach the conduit and straps. Plus there was a sidewalk with a step right there too.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You interested in selling that old FPE gear to me? :whistling2:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

By popular demand!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Are you as upset as I am about the last three weeks of pain....? Im thinking of changin alliegences this season and root for San Diego... I love their throw backs.....


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

some nice lookin work there both by Magnettica, and captkirk (new avatar); good looking kid!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> You interested in selling that old FPE gear to me? :whistling2:



It's sitting out front of the guys house waiting to picked up tomorrow morning. It's all yours if you want it! Plus there's a couple of 15 amp GFCI circuit breaker$!


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Why does the riser amperage need to be larger than the conductors feeding the panel?
> 
> A 100 amp riser could feed a total of (6) 100 amp MB panels if you wanted to.
> 
> Is it a good design? No...


I never actually knew that. I've never dealt with a meterstack like that. Oh well I just learned something today. I guess this has to do with the "no more than 6 throws or switches rule" eh?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> some nice lookin work there both by Magnettica, and captkirk (new avatar); good looking kid!


 Thanks....I think I like it when people show themselves. It kind of humanizes everything.. Maybe people wont be so mean to each other...I like your avatar too....your other ones kind of scared me a little, especially the last one..


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

captkirk said:


> Are you as upset as I am about the last three weeks of pain....? Im thinking of changin alliegences this season and root for San Diego... I love their throw backs.....


You have no idea. It sucked watching that garbage yesterday. 

I was hoping Buffalo would've won it in regulation to spare me the known outcome. 

Joe Benigno said "the Jets out crapped the Bills yesterday".:laughing:

But I still love them. We'll lose to Oakland next week too but then we'll beat Miami at home November 1st and be 4-4. Then we have the BI week. You would have signed up for 4-4 in August wouldn't you?


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

GEEZ, I saw the before pictures and thought those were the ones you were proud of. Then got to the second post where the after pictures are, lol.

Good looing work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

steelersman said:


> I never actually knew that. I've never dealt with a meterstack like that. Oh well I just learned something today. I guess this has to do with the "no more than 6 throws or switches rule" eh?


Exactly. 

My service I ran 2/0 and installed a 200 amp 2 gang meter. It's a 200 amp service. I could have installed (2) 200 amp MB panels but 100 amps each was suffice. I have to say though I was blown away by the price of a 100 amp MB panel, compared to a 200 amp panel. But that's another story.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> You have no idea. It sucked watching that garbage yesterday.
> 
> I was hoping Buffalo would've won it in regulation to spare me the known outcome.
> 
> ...


 I gotta tell you ..... I never recovered after the Miami game....They ran through us like we werent there.....Why Is the big fing deal with the wild cat....? cant you defend that with a nickle or a spy on the quarter back...? I was at a christaning party yesterday with about 10 other Huge Jet fans and It was not a pretty site.....I had to walk out of the room after the third quarter....and everyone was like "arent you gonna watch the rest...?" I was like "Why....even if we win its a disgrace....THE FING BILLS.........." I really bought into all the hype...... When they loose like that I think a piece of me dies........... and I cant listen to Joe or Mike and the Maddog for the rest of the week...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

chenley said:


> GEEZ, I saw the before pictures and thought those were the ones you were proud of.


I'd be proud of the "before" picture myself. :thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

You know I go to all of the games and I said to my bud Joe after the Tennessee game... "Joe... so which week will they start to break our hearts?" Had no idea that that would be the end of the good old days for 2009. This team is a damn curse.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition to the family CaptKirk.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Thanks....I think I like it when people show themselves. It kind of humanizes everything.. Maybe people wont be so mean to each other...I like your avatar too....your other ones kind of scared me a little, especially the last one..


yes, but it was great fun, and I knew how much Peter liked them.....


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Congrats on the new addition to the family CaptKirk.


 Thanks.. she's almost three months old..Im shi tting a brick for when mommy goes back to work and i have to watch her three straight..


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> yes, but it was great fun, and I knew how much Peter liked them.....


Yes I am grateful you changed those avatars too. :thumbsup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

It can be tough but you'll survive.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> yes, but it was great fun, and I knew how much Peter liked them.....


 Your way to pretty to be a EC.....What is it like working with practically all men...?


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Thanks.. she's almost three months old..Im shi tting a brick for when mommy goes back to work and i have to watch her three straight..


how long does she get off? We had ours changed so I get a year off now for maternity leave. Great to have that first year with them, and not have to worry about work.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Your way to pretty to be a EC.....What is it like working with practically all men...?


It amuses me greatly. I have worked with all women, and I have worked all men, and I have more fun with the boys. But I grew up being a tomboy, and I guess I never got over it.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Your way to pretty to be a EC.....


It's _you're,_ not _your._


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> yes, but it was great fun, and I knew how much Peter liked them.....



I sure did. :brows:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> how long does she get off? We had ours changed so I get a year off now for maternity leave. Great to have that first year with them, and not have to worry about work.


WOW a year ...paid no less...we got three and a half months...and we thought that was good. We're not gonna put her in daycare..Its either my wife or me.......or my mon and dad...:whistling2:....acually I think my mom wants to kidnapp her...LOL. When she comes over (which is way to much) we have to tell her "ugh mom you can put her down now......put the baby down and back away......


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Peter D said:


> It's _you're,_ not _your._


 I blame spell check.....:whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I blame spell check.....:whistling2:


It's ok. At least you don't call me all kinds of nasty names like BlackTruck guy does.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

captkirk said:


> WOW a year ...paid no less...we got three and a half months...and we thought that was good. We're not gonna put her in daycare..Its either my wife or me.......or my mon and dad...:whistling2:....acually I think my mom wants to kidnapp her...LOL. When she comes over (which is way to much) we have to tell her "ugh mom you can put her down now......put the baby down and back away......


thats cool, enjoy the gramma time man, you will appreciate it when she hits, oh, 2........I was the same way with daycare, but I find the 2 days that I do have her in daycare is good for her, as she gets the social interaction with other kids, at least until I can give her a sibling........she learns to share, and hopefully we avoid the "MINE" phase. Yes, a year paid is fantastic.......:thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> thats cool, enjoy the gramma time man, you will appreciate it when she hits, oh, 2........I was the same way with daycare, but I find the 2 days that I do have her in daycare is good for her, as she gets the social interaction with other kids, at least until I can give her a sibling........she learns to share, and hopefully we avoid the "MINE" phase. Yes, a year paid is fantastic.......:thumbsup:


 Oh yea totally agree for when she gets a little older.Plus who wouldnt want a little "ME" time. I know how single childeren can be.Its very important they interact with other people. We're gonna try for another one soon.


----------



## Adil Mania (Oct 29, 2009)

Which type of another services wants. In this forum you get all type of Electrician and Electricity related thread. So, keep your suggestion and get solved.
Thanks


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Magnettica, i'm curious. Do both tenants have access to the panels? In VA, if the panels were located in the downstairs apartments, you would have to give the downstairs tenant 24 hours notice to enter. This, odviously wouldn't fly here. Thus, not being readily accessible to both tenants. How is the neighborhood zoned? mutifamily?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Adil Mania said:


> Which type of another services wants. In this forum you get all type of Electrician and Electricity related thread. So, keep your suggestion and get solved.
> Thanks


 
:help:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

This was a basement, a common area with a laundry room. It passed inspection 2 weeks ago.


----------



## prldrp1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Why does the riser amperage need to be larger than the conductors feeding the panel?
> 
> A 100 amp riser could feed a total of (6) 100 amp MB panels if you wanted to.
> 
> Is it a good design? No...


 


as long as TOTAL load doesn't exceed 100amp,


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

prldrp1 said:


> as long as TOTAL load doesn't exceed 100amp,



total of what?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

steelersman said:


> total of what?


Total load of the branch circuits in the 100 amp MB panel.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Everything looks great, no offence, but I don't like the idea of threading a PVC TA into an aluminum meter hub. It's against code here...we have to use a PVC meter hub OR a PVC FA with a steel close nipple. I've seen some services where the PVC has expanded/contracted and broken the TA off the meter base.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Everything looks great, no offence, but I don't like the idea of threading a PVC TA into an aluminum meter hub. It's against code here...we have to use a PVC meter hub OR a PVC FA with a steel close nipple.


It's never been a problem here. I wonder what the reasoning is behind that code rule? :001_huh:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Probably because it gets so damn cold here...but the rule makes total sense to me. I have seen a lot of TA's snapped off when threaded into metal enclosures. It also has to do with the fact that metal conduit threads are tapered whereas PVC threads are not.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Everything looks great, no offence, but I don't like the idea of threading a PVC TA into an aluminum meter hub. It's against code here...we have to use a PVC meter hub OR a PVC FA with a steel close nipple. I've seen some services where the PVC has expanded/contracted and broken the TA off the meter base.


Don't worry, it never gets to -55 here...


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Ugh I DREAD the winter, but here it comes...again...


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

steelersman said:


> I never actually knew that. I've never dealt with a meterstack like that. Oh well I just learned something today. I guess this has to do with the "no more than 6 throws or switches rule" eh?


i whould have ran 3/0 for the riser! then #3 for each 100A unit, but thats just me!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> i whould have ran 3/0 for the riser! then #3 for each 100A unit, but thats just me!



That's fine, but isn't necessary (T310.15(B)(6)). No electric heat, no central air, this house will likely never even reach anywhere near 200 amps.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> That's fine, but isn't necessary (T310.15(B)(6)). No electric heat, no central air, this house will likely never even reach anywhere near 200 amps.


NEC says you need 2/0 cu!!!


----------

